# I need pictures of your horses....



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

these aren't pics of me but i think they'd fit ur purpose 



















this one was my summer project horse


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks g.j. anyone else have some?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Here are two jumping pics that I have and you won't even need to draw the rider out!


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

thank you! i love your mini! anyone else?


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

my advise would be to just google it, then you can pick the best one for you!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

If any of these are any good to you


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I don't have any pictures to contribute, but Moomoo I love that chestnut in your pictures! He/she is sooo cute! Is that you riding him?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

No its my sister  I'm the photographer! lol The pony is called Freckles and she hates me cause I wear silly hats :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my boys. Denny(the bay) is not a jumper, we were just playing around several years ago.


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

thank you all.. really.. smrobs.. wow.. he should be a jumper! he looks great all of yalls photos are good! the reason i dont google it is because i am not sure if i have to have permision to use their photo.. but yeah i am not that dumb to not think of google..haha... i might be dumb but not that coocoo..haha


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

haha, I wasnt implying that you hadnt thought of it, but if they are on there, they are public. I had an art teacher who told me just to make some adjustment (ad a blaze or a marking) that way they cant be mad at you, because its not the same horse!


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

Stepher said:


> haha, I wasnt implying that you hadnt thought of it, but if they are on there, they are public. I had an art teacher who told me just to make some adjustment (ad a blaze or a marking) that way they cant be mad at you, because its not the same horse!


 
haha... sure you thought i was dumb! grr! haha jk!. but yeah ok i never thought about it that way.. hmmm good idea! thanks


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*Well, this is as close as i have right now..*

As recently posted elsewhere here.. I love catching my little one jumping and bouncing. I like this pic alot as it has no rider, no ropes, no obstacles, and just captures the natural western cliche of wild and untamed..








I dont think it meets your 2 foot rule, but its something to look at.. LOL!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

katieandduke said:


> thank you all.. really.. smrobs.. wow.. he should be a jumper! he looks great all of yalls photos are good!


Thanks for saying so. We were jumping a little over 3 feet there but he wouldn't make a very good show jumper. Because of the way he is conformed or the way he moves his body when he starts to land, english saddles will smack you right in the butt and poot you off. LOL Tried it several times. When bareback, I always had to have a handful of mane when he took off or he would leave me sitting in the dust, his takeoff was so powerful.


----------



## hntrjmpr (Jan 11, 2009)

www.rosetail.com is an amazing gallery of show jumpers and dressage, I use their pictures as drawing references all the time! They are very crisp and clean photos too


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks for the help!


----------



## hntrjmpr (Jan 11, 2009)

No problem! Hope you find the site helpful! It is in Swedish or something, but if you go to the right hand side I believe, there is a drop-down menu and you can change the language to English


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I hope i'm not too late, but here is my pic. I'm not actually sure how high it is, but to me it is pretty visible that we are jumping.


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

oo very nice!


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Stepher said:


> haha, I wasnt implying that you hadnt thought of it, but if they are on there, they are public. I had an art teacher who told me just to make some adjustment (ad a blaze or a marking) that way they cant be mad at you, because its not the same horse!


I just want to point out that this is EXTREMELY incorrect. Plagarism is plagarism is plagarism. Just because they are on google does NOT mean they are public domain. It is the same as going onto google and stealing words or ideas out of an article and then using them as your own; even if you reword it somewhat it is still plagarism. Taking a photo without the owner's permssion and changing it is still plagarism. I am sorry but your teacher is dead wrong on this point. Katieandduke you were very correct in your instincts about using pictures from google unless of course you ask permission to use the photo.


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

onetoomany said:


> I just want to point out that this is EXTREMELY incorrect. Plagarism is plagarism is plagarism. Just because they are on google does NOT mean they are public domain. It is the same as going onto google and stealing words or ideas out of an article and then using them as your own; even if you reword it somewhat it is still plagarism. Taking a photo without the owner's permssion and changing it is still plagarism. I am sorry but your teacher is dead wrong on this point. Katieandduke you were very correct in your instincts about using pictures from google unless of course you ask permission to use the photo.


 
thanks onetoomany... well thats what i thought but i dont like to start arguments on here so i just am like whatever.. i am still looking for pics!! so if ya got some put them up!
haha!thanks!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Since I just got a new loptop most of my pics are on the other computer so I would have to put them on a drive and download them onto my laptop so if you REALLY want them then i'd be happy to do that.


----------



## GyPsY GiRL (Oct 14, 2008)

Midwest Paint said:


> As recently posted elsewhere here.. I love catching my little one jumping and bouncing. I like this pic alot as it has no rider, no ropes, no obstacles, and just captures the natural western cliche of wild and untamed..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

your horse is so adorable! I also love seeing pics of horses playing and jumping by themselves..lol


----------

